# Visa Subclass 190 / Employment Verification



## gxcreative (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have been going through some existing threads regarding Employment Verification, though most of my queries were already answered (Thanks to all), I have a few doubts. 

I have a positive skill assesment for subclass 190, during the skill assesment I also provided documents to prove my employment claims to ACS, this included the Expirence letters from the first TWO compaines I have worked with and Appointment letter + Incriment letter of the company I am currently working with. 

Here are my exprience details: 
2.1 Years Exp in company A
2 Years Exp in company B
2+ years in company C (My Current organization)

Point Details that I have calculated:
Age : 30 (31 Years)
English : 10 (7 IELTS Bands Each)
Employment : 10 (+5 Years)
Education : 15 (Bachelor degree)
State Sponsorship : 5 (Pending, but assured) 
Total = *70* Points

I have learned that DIAC may ask for additional documents like - Salary Slip / Tax returns / Bank statement etc.

*Now here is the problem*, I was paid in cash by my first company (Company A) and I cant find the salary slips. I did not file any tax return either. Later, the company was merged with another company and the management was changed, so I cant get any reference either. The only thing that I have from this company is the experience letter of the company.

*My Question*: ACS assesment mentions the 2 years experince with company A. Is it possible to remove(not provide) the documents/details of the "Company A" when I file the application with DIAC (The only down side that I can see is that I will be loosing 5 points for +5 Years exp). 

Any help/comment is appreciated.


----------



## gxcreative (Feb 24, 2013)

Nervermind, I was able to arrange a reference who can verify the employment details!!!


----------



## ahmedsamir (Mar 19, 2012)

gxcreative said:


> Nervermind, I was able to arrange a reference who can verify the employment details!!!


i have the same problem what have you done in this regards ?


----------

